

Engineering Terror - angersock
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/12/magazine/12FOB-IdeaLab-t.html?_r=1&

======
angersock
Now, note that with the rhetoric we've seen concerning anonymous and the evil
hackers and whatnot, one should not be surprised if the next group prepped for
suspicion and tar-and-feathering is programmers.

We've already seen backlash against the "techie/yuppie" stereotype in places
like San Francisco (to be fair, you've earned it).

For incumbent power structures, we represent an unknown, and it would not be
surprising to see them market against us.

